# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  آداب ضائعة

## محمد طه شعبان

1- عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ: «لَا يُبَلِّغْنِي أَحَدٌ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِي شَيْئًا؛ فَإِنِّي أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَخْرُجَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنَا سَلِيمُ الصَّدْرِ».
فأين هذا الأدب الآن بين الإخوة المستقيمين فضلًا عَنْ غيرهم مِنَ المسلمين؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

2- قال رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «الِاسْتِئْذَان  ُ ثَلَاثٌ، فَإِنْ أُذِنَ لَكَ، وَإِلَّا فَارْجِعْ».متفق عليه.
فأين هذا الأدب اليوم؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

3- قال تعالى للزائرين: (وَإِنْ قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا هُوَ أَزْكى لَكُمْ).
فأين هذا الأدب اليوم؟
هل مِنَّا اليوم مَنْ إذا قيل له: (ارجع)، رجع غير مغضب؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب أبا أسماء ، أسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياك قلبا سليما ولسانا ذاكرا وشاكرا.  يَوْمَ لَا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89) . الشعراء . 
لقد ذكرتني برجل من القصيم قد حكى لي أنه ذهب إلى بعض الاخوان لحاجة عنده ، فرد عليه قائلا : أنا في شغلة الآن ( مشغول ) وهي بلغة القصيم وغيرهم . فرجع صاحبنا وتذكر الأية التي ذكرتها ـ بارك الله فيك ـ (وَإِنْ قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا هُوَ أَزْكى لَكُمْ).
ثم بعد فترة من الزمن جاء الأخر إلى صاحبنا ـ وكان مشغولا ـ فقال له : أنا في شغلة . فغضب الأخر من هذا وظن أن هذه بتلك . وصاحبنا يقول لي : لم أقصد هذا بتاتا .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الحبيب؛ ونسأل الله تعالى أن يذكرنا جميعًا بآداب الإسلام، وأن يرزقنا العمل بها

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

آمين ، آمين .

----------


## هويدامحمد

سلامة الصدر معينة للقلب على الخير والبر والطاعة والصلاح، فليس أروح للمرء ولا أطرد للهّم ولا أقرّ للعين من سلامة الصدر على عباد الله المسلمين.

سلامة الصدر تقطع سلاسل العيوب وأسباب الذنوب، فإن من سلم صدره وطهر قلبه عن الإرادات الفاسدة والظنون السيئة عف لسانه عن الغيبة والنميمة وقالة السوء.

سلامة الصدر فيها صدق الاقتداء بالنبي ، فإنه أسلم الناس صدرًا، وأطيبهم قلبًا، وأصفاهم سريرة. وشواهد هذا في سيرته كثيرة، ليس أعظمها أن قومه أدموا وجهه يوم أحد، وشجوا رأسه، وكسروا رباعيته، فكان يمسح الدم ويقول: ((اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون)).

ضُرب الإمام أحمد في زمن المعتصم ضرباً شديداً فلما كان زمن المتوكل أحس الإمام بأذى في ظهره فإذا هي لحمة فاسدة التأم عليها الجرح، ولم يكن بد من شق الظهر وإخراجها، قالوا: "فلما أحس الإمام بألم المبضع وحر الشق قال: "اللهم اغفر للمعتصم". فيا سبحان الله يستغفر لمن كان سبباً في ألمه! إنه منطق عظيم لا تعرفه القلوب الضيقة والنفوس الصغيرة.

لا يحمل الحقد من تسمو به الرتبُ *** ولا ينال العلا من طبعه الغضب

قال صديق لابن السماك: "موعدنا غداً نتعاتب، فقال له ابن السماك: بل موعدنا غداً نتغافر". وهو جواب يأخذ بمجامع القلوب، فلماذا التعاتب المكفهِر بين الإخوة كل منهم يطلب من صاحبه أن يكون معصوماً؟ أليس التغافر وسلامة الصدر أولى وأطهر وأبرد للقلب؟ أليس جمال الحياة أن تقول لأخيك كلما صافحته: رب اغفر لي ولأخي هذا، ثم تضمر في قلبك أنك قد غفرت له تقصيره تجاهك؟ بلى والله. ولله در شاعر راح يمرح ويتغنى ويقول:

من اليوم تعارفنا ونطوي ما جرى منا *** فلا كان ولا صار ولا قلتم ولا قلنا
وإن كان ولابد من العتبى فبالحسنى
هكذا إذا صفاء وود، إخاء وحب، قلب سليم ونفس صافية، وصدر يحتمل الزلات ويغفر الخطايا، ويمحو بالإحسان الإساءة...

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

